# uber X vs uber plus earnings



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

uber sent me a list of cars i can buy for uber plus. its 2007 or newer. i was looking at a 2008 acura tl for about 13k. Is it worth it to go the plus route if you can afford it. will i get less rides for more money compared to more rides for less money. Will it work out the same since not as many people call plus. any advice please.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

evboy said:


> uber sent me a list of cars i can buy for uber plus. its 2007 or newer. i was looking at a 2008 acura tl for about 13k. Is it worth it to go the plus route if you can afford it. will i get less rides for more money compared to more rides for less money. Will it work out the same since not as many people call plus. any advice please.


Just to let you know, you will receive more "much more" requests for uberx, but if you can afford an uber plus vehicle, go that route, also don't look at a 2008, I suggest 2010 and up, because in 1-2 years time your 2008 will no longer be accepted, trust me it will happen.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Buying an 08 would only be good for a year or two.

I have considered doing Plus as I think my car would qualify.

What were the cars listed for Plus?


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Buying an 08 would only be good for a year or two.
> 
> I have considered doing Plus as I think my car would qualify.
> 
> What were the cars listed for Plus?


here is the link: http://ubersupport.weebly.com/uberplus.html

there isnt a huge choice of cars. i was hoping for a toyota avalon or honda accord since they are reliable. i guess they dont consider that luxury. acura, infiniti, and lexus are the only reliable brands. lexus is more expensive so i will stick with acura.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Just to let you know, you will receive more "much more" requests for uberx, but if you can afford an uber plus vehicle, go that route, also don't look at a 2008, I suggest 2010 and up, because in 1-2 years time your 2008 will no longer be accepted, trust me it will happen.


why not buy a 08 and then sell it in 2 years and then buy a 2010. wouldnt i come out ahead in depreciation.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

evboy said:


> why not buy a 08 and then sell it in 2 years and then buy a 2010. wouldnt i come out ahead in depreciation.


Because you will lose twice, you will not get what you think you will get from the 2008 do to putting on excess mileage, and then lose again, because buying a used car every 2 years is just bad business, you are the perfect uber driver, maybe you should look into those Santander Taxi leases Uber is offering.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Because you will lose twice, you will not get what you think you will get from the 2008 do to putting on excess mileage, and then lose again, because buying a used car every 2 years is just bad business, you are the perfect uber driver, maybe you should look into those Santander Taxi leases Uber is offering.





cybertec69 said:


> Because you will lose twice, you will not get what you think you will get from the 2008 do to putting on excess mileage, and then lose again, because buying a used car every 2 years is just bad business, you are the perfect uber driver, maybe you should look into those Santander Taxi leases Uber is offering.


ill pass on those leases. let me ask u this. I can buy a 2006 corolla for 6k. it will only depreciate so much in 2 years. if i buy a plus car for 13k, it will depreciate much more in 2 years. will i make up for the extra depreciation with higher income from plus vs driving the corolla uber x for 2 years and selling it for 3k in 2 years. the maintenance on a corolla is nill compared to a plus car like a lexus or acura.


----------



## mramirezhb (Jan 14, 2015)

evboy said:


> ill pass on those leases. let me ask u this. I can buy a 2006 corolla for 6k. it will only depreciate so much in 2 years. if i buy a plus car for 13k, it will depreciate much more in 2 years. will i make up for the extra depreciation with higher income from plus vs driving the corolla uber x for 2 years and selling it for 3k in 2 years. the maintenance on a corolla is nill compared to a plus car like a lexus or acura.


I don't think you will get an answer to that question since traditionally uber is lowering the fare rate. which makes it hard to predict what will happen. factor in rising cost of gas and possible insurance requirements due to regulations.

add that to the legal proceedings that could change the industry.

In my humble opinion I don't think now is the time to invest.

now if you were planning on buying a car anyway then yes uber plus would be better. I am sure you already know not to invest on a car just to uber


----------

